
Critical PGP and S/MIME bugs can reveal encrypted e-mails - techrede
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/05/critical-pgp-and-smime-bugs-can-reveal-encrypted-e-mails-uninstall-now/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17063109](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17063109).

------
joeseeder
My question is , why the FUD ?

